# So who is paying less than $4 per gallon?



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2008)

I just heard that the national gas average is now less than $4 per gallon.  

How much is it where you are?  

It's dropped quite a bit in the last couple of weeks, but I still topped up at $4.25 p/g yesterday.  Which is a big plus from $4.64.  

So where is it now less than $4?


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 27, 2008)

*Yipee!!*

Down to a _very reasonable _$3.68 here in Raleigh from $4 a week ago.

Oh my - why am I using the word "reasonable"  ???

Ann


----------



## Dave M (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.769 in Bluffton, SC


----------



## silvib (Jul 27, 2008)

We've been paying around $3.93  - $3.95 for regular, this is central FL south of Orlando.


----------



## mshatty (Jul 27, 2008)

Paid $3.81 in Houston last week


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 27, 2008)

Not in CT   at least not where I live- saw $4.13 today- but also still saw $4.38  
Sad that I came home and said I saw gas at ONLY $4.13


----------



## pjrose (Jul 27, 2008)

It was around $3.61-$3.69 in Carlisle PA yesterday.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.81 at Costco yesterday, Denver.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 27, 2008)

It was $3.99/gal. at the Henderson, NV, Costco, last week.


----------



## rsm (Jul 27, 2008)

*gas price*

We paid 3.69 in Kingdom City Missouri on our way home today, here in St. Charles MO the price was 3.79 and 3.89 when we arrived home.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.65 in central Ohio, 3.79 here in the Cleveland area this weekend.  Highest has been 4.05.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.89 a gallon 15 miles outside of Boston.

Sue


----------



## lolaker99 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Little Rock, AR*

$3.78 this morning


----------



## charford (Jul 27, 2008)

About $3.79 here in MN a couple of days ago.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2008)

Still have to burn the $4.27 gas I last put in last week before going in search for the cheap   stuff! Around here the gas price goes up on rumors of shortage and goes down ever so slowly when the State Attorney General mentions an inquiry into price gouging.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Denise L (Jul 27, 2008)

I paid $4.449/gal yesterday in Morgan Hill, CA  . I was almost on empty, so I bought a whole 2.1 gallons at that outrageous price. I'll go to Costco this week and fill it up, hopefully for less than 4.299/gal, which is what I paid last week.

The closest station to our house is 4.359/gal.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.59 just up the street here in Ohio. We filled up at $3.65 the other day.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 27, 2008)

Still $4.27 here.  That's down from $4.35 before the oil barrel started dropping.  It's $4.47 near work.  I was in NH visiting my parents this weekend.  It was $3.74 there, down from $4.09.  (Prices are for regular)


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a pretty big range throughout the country. I paid $4.07 in Medford Long Island. CA definitely seems to be the highest. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, but the real question should be is:  What will be the cost of home heating oil come Dec 1st - after the election?  I was paying $4.36 LAST winter. 

I see electric space heaters burning up my banked KW from my solar panels.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 27, 2008)

It is $3.79 today here in the Milwaukee suburbs.  I was in Little Rock for the weekend and they were at $3.84 this morning.

Prices dropped throughout this past week here, with a 20-something drop from last weekend (Saturday) to Monday 7/21.


----------



## labguides (Jul 27, 2008)

Paid $4.45 yesterday for mid-grade in southern CA.


----------



## grest (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.85 today in Ocala.
Connie


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 27, 2008)

We paid $3.65 at Sam's in SW Houston tonight and just up the road a Chevron is $3.62.


----------



## Diane (Jul 27, 2008)

Never got over $4.00 at the stations I use in Albuquerque.

Diane


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 27, 2008)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, but the real question should be is:  What will be the cost of home heating oil come Dec 1st - after the election?  I was paying $4.36 LAST winter.
> 
> I see electric space heaters burning up my banked KW from my solar panels.



Our lock-in occurs in July for the heating oil company we use.  So we locked in about 2 weeks ago.  The price is $5.149.  We have price protection, so if the oil price dropped at the time of delivery, we get the lower rate.  But still, we paid $2.899 for our lock-in last year.  OUCH!!!


----------



## Liliana (Jul 27, 2008)

$3.84 in Lincoln Park, NJ this morning


----------



## ctreelmom (Jul 28, 2008)

In CT on Saturday, lowest was $4.09 (some stations were $4.29).  In MA I saw a sign on a pump (Shell) for $3.89 and stopped to fill up, BUT I didn't see the TINY sign on the pump that said $3.89 was the CASH ONLY price until after I'd swiped my debit card and started pumping .  I really paid $4.09.      I hope this isn't going to be a trend--I don't like to carry that much cash anymore since I can use my debit card just about everywhere.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.89 I noticed yesterday - Eastern Shore of Virginia


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 28, 2008)

Diane said:


> Never got over $4.00 at the stations I use in Albuquerque.
> 
> Diane




Lucky Duck!


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 28, 2008)

*Ft. Myers/Lehigh area*

Most are about $3.95...saw one in Ft.Myers for $3.89.


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 28, 2008)

*In Buffalo*

Still over 4.00. I paid 4.06 at BJ's on Saturday but it was up again to 4.09 on Sunday. 
Even the Indian Reservation gas prices are not low enough to entice many people to drive the distance.


----------



## Janette (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.75 between Sun City and HHI last night.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 28, 2008)

Average price for regular unleaded NEVER hit $4.00 in Houston. Average now is about 3.79, but is available at much cheaper prices in scattered locations.


Here is a neat interactive chart.



Terry


----------



## eakhat (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.579 in a suburb of Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 28, 2008)

3.76 northern KY


----------



## GrammyR (Jul 28, 2008)

*Aussie dog*

Aussie dog, where in Raleigh did you find gas for $3.68?  I live there and the cheapest I've seen it is $3.78 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.82 reg per gal Norfolk/VA Beach, VA area.


----------



## CATBinCO (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.86 at a Conoco here in Colorado Springs.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.87 Butler, PA; 2nd highest state gasoline tax in the country.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 28, 2008)

I just wonder what the national average would be if we took CA & NY out of the mix?

While I am very pleased that there seems to be a drop, I sure hope that this issue doesn't get put on the back burner like it did in the 1970's.  

I don't want this to be political, but it's time that we fix our dependence on foreign oil once and for all.


----------



## JillC (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.96 in White River Junction, Vermont


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.76 in Appleton, WI


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 28, 2008)

GrammyR said:


> Aussie dog, where in Raleigh did you find gas for $3.68?  I live there and the cheapest I've seen it is $3.78 at Wal-Mart.



The BP on hwy 55 in Holly Springs!  Also found $3.69 on this side of town.


Ann


----------



## silvib (Jul 28, 2008)

Down from yesterday, $3.81 at Haines City Wal-Mart.


----------



## silvib (Jul 28, 2008)

JillC said:


> $3.96 in White River Junction, Vermont



Good friends of ours live in your neck of the woods - they now spend the winters in FL - they either live in WRJ and his office was in Wilder, or vice versa. She brought me a book on the seasons in Vt and it looks just beautiful.


----------



## Emily (Jul 28, 2008)

Lower Delaware $3.95
Salisbury & OC MD $3.83


----------



## cathyv (Jul 28, 2008)

3.56 gallon, springfield MO yesterday


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2008)

Unfortunately oil is a global commodity. Even if we produce more oil domestically, it would still cost the same. Producers here won't sell it cheaper in the USA if they can sell it on the global market for more.

Mods-If this is considered political, please feel free to delete it.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 28, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> Unfortunately oil is a global commodity. Even if we produce more oil domestically, it would still cost the same. Producers here won't sell it cheaper in the USA if they can sell it on the global market for more.
> 
> Mods-If this is considered political, please feel free to delete it.



Oh, I agree with that.  I just think it's time that we look long and hard at breaking our reliance on foreign oil.  Even if it costs more, less or the same, it's better to keep the $ here, then sending it some of our less friendly neighbors. 

And I just saw $4.19 at a local station that was $4.25 this AM.


----------



## mlsmn (Jul 28, 2008)

NJ today regular $3.75


----------



## KCI (Jul 28, 2008)

$3.74 at an Enmark Station in Bluffton, SC


----------



## bltfam (Jul 29, 2008)

Yesterday I filled up for 3.74 a gal in Lawrence Kansas


----------



## Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

*3.59 in the southern Twin Cities suburbs*

I saw $3.59 today in the southern Twin Cities suburbs!

- Michael


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 29, 2008)

$3.55 here in Wichita this morning. If you shop at Dillons (Kroger brand) you can get another 10 cents off per gallon. Unfortunately, it is not detergent gasoline and gummed up some of the electronic components in my car. The dealership had to clean up my fuel system (still under warrenty) and told me never to buy grocery store gasoline again.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 29, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> $3.55 here in Wichita this morning. If you shop at Dillons (Kroger brand) you can get another 10 cents off per gallon. Unfortunately, it is not detergent gasoline and gummed up some of the electronic components in my car. The dealership had to clean up my fuel system (still under warrenty) and told me never to buy grocery store gasoline again.


 

Do you suppose this is true of all grocery store gasoline?  We buy ours from the Giant Eage station only when we have accumulated enough savings to get at least $.50 off a gallon, usually we buy at Sams Club.


----------



## swift (Jul 29, 2008)

$ 4.39 here in Windsor. :annoyed:


----------



## beachsands (Jul 29, 2008)

$3.59 in Kingsville, Ohio.  I-90 & St. Rte. 193


Joel


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hattiesburg MS !!!!*

In Petal, MS  (a suburb of Hattiesburg), we are still paying $3.77!  Debby


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 29, 2008)

$3.85 regular, just south of Asheville, NC

$3.68 regular, if we go over the border into Landrum, SC - we always fill up there, if passing through on I-26.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Burnet, TX*

$3.89 here in Burnet, TX; about 50 miles outside of Austin


----------



## dopeyfav (Jul 29, 2008)

$3.69 in Northwest Arkansas


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 29, 2008)

3.81 in Limerick , PA!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 29, 2008)

Down from $4.27 to $4.21 today.


----------



## cali girl (Jul 30, 2008)

Paid 4.11 gal.  in Sacramento this morning.


----------



## craftemp (Jul 30, 2008)

hovering around $3.80 in north Jersey


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 30, 2008)

$3.89 Regular -5 miles from Boston  Sad to say that we are so acustomed to hearing $4.00 that we think just under $4 is good.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2008)

Here in S. Idaho to SLC, $4.07- $4.10 or so. Dealers are whining on the news. 'We have all this expensive inventory to sell before prices will drop'. Naturally they raised the prices on cheap inventory they had earlier, but they forget that.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 30, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> Here in S. Idaho to SLC, $4.07- $4.10 or so. Dealers are whining on the news. 'We have all this expensive inventory to sell before prices will drop'. Naturally they raised the prices on cheap inventory they had earlier, but they forget that.
> 
> Jim Ricks


 
And this isn't the first time we've heard that same, sorry excuse from them.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 30, 2008)

I drove across PA today and bought it at $3.63 in the middle of the state on I-80 near State College.  How can gas be 24 cents cheaper in the same state?  Some body's making more money than they claim at the micro level.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 1, 2008)

3.79 today in Bullhead City AZ.  Across the bridge in Laughlin NV it was 4.25.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 1, 2008)

$3.62 Raleigh, NC yesterday


----------



## Fletcher921 (Aug 1, 2008)

one of the local Arco gas stations in San Diego was at $3.99 yesterday.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got back from Europe Wednesday night and filled up my car yesterday.  Shocked to see the price in Orange County had gone up while I was gone to $4.57 a gallon!!!


----------



## caribbean (Aug 1, 2008)

Paid yesterday at Sams Club in VA:
$3.62 regular
$3.82 High test

Never thought I would see the day I was happy to pay $3.82!!!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife just filled up yesterday in Torrance, CA, for $4.13.....
Our local station is still $4.19

It's getting close to $4!:whoopie: 

I can't believe I am cheering $4 gas!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 1, 2008)

YIKES - price spike today back up to $3.99 . . . up $.23/gallon essentially overnight!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2008)

Timeshare Von said:


> YIKES - price spike today back up to $3.99 . . . up $.23/gallon essentially overnight!



That's not a very good sign is it!!!


----------



## Linda (Aug 1, 2008)

Leesburg Florida, $3.69 a gallon, we looked at each other and said "that's cheap".


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish I was paying _only_ $4.00 gallon.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I wish I was paying _only_ $4.00 gallon.



How much are you paying in the Bay area???  Isn't the Bay area the highest price in the state and perhaps even the nation?


----------



## RDB (Aug 1, 2008)

$3.65 at Front Royal, VA


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2008)

Update, my wife just found an Arco selling gas at $4.09 @ Artesia & Western.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2008)

ricoba said:


> How much are you paying in the Bay area???  Isn't the Bay area the highest price in the state and perhaps even the nation?



The "cheap" Arco station (if you pay cash) near us is $4.12/gallon today.  Most other stations are around $4.29 to $4.35.  This is lower than it's been in awhile.


----------



## Gramma5 (Aug 2, 2008)

A Minneapolis suburb was $3.58 yesterday when we filled up. It seems to change every other day!


----------



## laxmom (Aug 2, 2008)

$3.79 here in Cincy for the moment!!


----------



## Cindala (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, most places here offer you two prices; one for cash and one for credit. If you use the cash price for regular, then it was $3.74 yesterday in northern New Jersey.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 2, 2008)

Paid $3.69 per gallon reg gas in Suffolk, VA this AM.


----------



## Mimi (Aug 2, 2008)

We paid $3.75 in Toms River, N.J.  Here's a gas map around the country: http://www.californiagasprices.com/map_gas_prices.aspx


----------



## ricoba (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the map Mimi. 

I see I need to head over to the Arco in North Long Beach, that's always the cheapest around, it looks like it's $4.02 over there.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 2, 2008)

Mimi said:


> We paid $3.75 in Toms River, N.J.  Here's a gas map around the country: http://www.californiagasprices.com/map_gas_prices.aspx


Interesting--when I clicked on the link it showed a map for Henderson, NV, where I live. I didn't put in any information--it just showed up!


----------



## Noni (Aug 2, 2008)

$3.68 in Trinity, TX today.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 2, 2008)

$3.52 in Xenia OH , just north  of Cincy.


----------



## Tia (Aug 2, 2008)

And I was thinking down to $3.90 for 85 octane was good, western Colorado, til I saw how low it has gone elsewhere.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't believe Keith hasn't chimed in from Great Britain with a reality check. Oh BTW, it's still $4.07- $4.12 around here, unless someone is dumb enough to buy gas at the truckstop on the freeway. Then it's $4.45, 4.55, 4.65 depending on grade.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Aug 2, 2008)

*North Shore on*

Long Island was $3.99 today.  8-1-08  Yippie!


----------



## Dave M (Aug 2, 2008)

In post #3 of this thread - six days ago on Sunday - I reported that the lowest I could find in the Bluffton, SC area (near Hilton Head) was $3.769.

Tuesday, I filled up at that same station at a price of $3.739.

Today, the price at that station was $3.639.

Prices are definitely headed in the right direction, at least temporarily!


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 3, 2008)

the Chevron up the road is down to 3.52 last night ..SW Houston.  Down 10 cents from last weekend.  Prices are coming down, let's hope it continues


It's down to $3.49 today, Monday.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 3, 2008)

It's been my belief that the petroleum companies desired a $3.00 price point and drove it up to $4.00 range to make $3.00 look good.  Down to $3.83 North of Pittsburgh, PA with 2nd highest gas tax in the country.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 3, 2008)

Filled up yesterday for $3.81 per, in Atlanta. Sure beats $4.09 two weeks ago. There was a guy in a truck in front of me filling up two 55-gal drums. Maybe he's on to something if he's stockpiling.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 3, 2008)

Carol C said:


> There was a guy in a truck in front of me filling up two 55-gal drums. Maybe he's on to something if he's stockpiling.




Not sure I would want to be his neighbor!


----------



## OkUSooner (Aug 4, 2008)

Today Gas is $3.43 per gallon in Edmond, Ok.


----------



## geekette (Aug 4, 2008)

Best I've seen lately is $3.71 in central Indiana.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yesterday I filled up at the Ozark/Nixa Quik Trip on US 65 about 30 miles north of Branson, Missouri and paid $3.369 per gallon. When I got home to St. Charles, Mo. I paid $3.639 but noticed it had dropped to $3.599 less than an hour after I filled up. That seems to happen to me more often than not.
Bernie


----------



## ricoba (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hooray!*

I just passed our local ARCO and the price was $3.99!!!:whoopie: 

I know it's a bit cheaper in other close neighborhoods, but this is the station we normally use since it's closest to us.


----------



## swift (Aug 12, 2008)

Getting lower for us here in California's North Bay. Saw 4.09 today.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2008)

*Finally!!*

I paid $3.899 yesterday after a dime discount from my Kroger (Fred Meyer) card. Saw several stations in Utah at $3.999 today.

This is the first sub $4.00 gas since the price began dropping. IMHO it's still too high considering the high was about $4.16 when oil was $145/bbl, and it's now $114. Gas should be somewhere around $3.50. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Norwood area near Boston MA $3.87


----------



## Cindala (Aug 12, 2008)

Yesterday paid $3.60 in North Jersey.


----------



## Gramma5 (Aug 12, 2008)

PAID $3.53  in  a Minneapolis suburb yesterday. Seems like it is coming down weekly. We also have a grocery store here, Cub, that gives you a credit of 1 cent for every $10. spent, that we can use at the Holiday Gas station for cents off each gallon, up to 12 gallons.
It pays to shop there!  You can use 3 coupons at a time, so we have been able to take and additional 10 cents + off per gallon! There are only two of us for shopping but if you had a larger family the "cents off" would be larger.


----------



## borntotravel (Aug 12, 2008)

Walmart is selling it for $3.44 per gallon.  I thought that was a great deal.  That's pretty sad, since it's been at $4.00 per gallon, now when it's below $3.50 we think we're getting a good deal.  Give me a break!!!


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Two gas stations in North Houston are having a gas war between them.  Prices are  2.34 for one and across the street it's 2.37.  There is so many cars waiting in line.  One station ran out of gas and expecting a tank any minute to refill the pumps..... and cars are still waiting.  They keep dropping the price while people are waiting.


----------



## beachsands (Aug 12, 2008)

Here in Kingsville Ohio it is $3.55 per gal.  I-90 & Ste Rt 193


Joel


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 12, 2008)

Perrysburg, OH  at the interchange of I75 & I-80/90. $3.60.

Kroger's gives you .20 off for every $50 dollars purchased in groceries. But their catch is they only give you .20 off per fill up. 

Giant Eagle has the same program but if you spend $100, you get .40 that you can take off on one fill up. I think they cap your discount at .80 cents. They are good for 90 days, Kroger's only for the month. 

Filled up at Costco last Wed, $3.44.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheap station near us just dropped to $3.99/gallon.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 12, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Cheap station near us just dropped to $3.99/gallon.



That's a good sign for you folks up north....you guys really need relief, since you historically are about the highest in the nation on a regular basis!


----------



## borntotravel (Aug 12, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> Two gas stations in North Houston are having a gas war between them.  Prices are  2.34 for one and across the street it's 2.37.  There is so many cars waiting in line.  One station ran out of gas and expecting a tank any minute to refill the pumps..... and cars are still waiting.  They keep dropping the price while people are waiting.



Hip Hop,

Did you mean $3.34/$3.37 or $2.34 and $2.37.  I haven't see gas at those prices in a year - great for you - I'd stand in line for gas under $3.00 for sure!


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 12, 2008)

borntotravel said:


> Hip Hop,
> 
> Did you mean $3.34/$3.37 or $2.34 and $2.37.  I haven't see gas at those prices in a year - great for you - I'd stand in line for gas under $3.00 for sure!





I was wondering when someone was going to ask that question and yes it was 2 ... TWO dollars and 34 cents.   It was on the 5 pm news and I did not gas up.  It is on the north side of Houston.  We live SW.

Gas near me cheapest Chevron up the road a ways is 3.34.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 13, 2008)

Update:  Last night at midnight it was 2.08 when they closed was suppose to open 5 am this morning.  Haven't heard what price it is this morning.  Did hear a report on national news this morning that was last night was 2.08.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> Update:  Last night at midnight it was 2.08 when they closed was suppose to open 5 am this morning.  Haven't heard what price it is this morning.  Did hear a report on national news this morning that was last night was 2.08.



As of midnight there was a live camera shot showing the cars still waiting in line. The word from the station owners is that the gas war would continue today. They are enjoying tremendous publicity. Maybe you and I both should drive over and fill'er up.

Terry


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 13, 2008)

Filled up yesterday at the "Terrible's" Chevron on Warm Springs & Las Vegas Blvd (in front of the Outlet Mall and on the way to the car rental return place).  I paid $3.83 a gallon, which is a couple of pennies below average.  Huey's on North Decatur and Vegas Valley, which is always the cheapest, is $3.59.

Fern


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 13, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> As of midnight there was a live camera shot showing the cars still waiting in line. The word from the station owners is that the gas war would continue today. They are enjoying tremendous publicity. Maybe you and I both should drive over and fill'er up.
> 
> Terry



I wonder how many slept in their cars overnight until they opened up.  I'm too far away to go fill up.  It would be nice if other stations would follow the same.

Update:  Wed... gas today was up but it's still going on at 6 pm it's 3.26.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 13, 2008)

Down another dime this week to $3.73!


----------



## M. Henley (Aug 14, 2008)

*In Murray, KY*

$3.58/gal (reg) in far western Kentucky (Murray) this morning when we left for Louisville.


----------



## mlsmn (Aug 14, 2008)

$3.49 regular/ Valero Brand/ cash/ NJ


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 14, 2008)

Heard on the news this morning that Utah's governor is asking for an investigation into why Utah's gasoline prices are so much higher than the nation's average.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> Heard on the news this morning that Utah's governor is asking for an investigation into why Utah's gasoline prices are so much higher than the nation's average.



Would he check on California as well? :ignore:


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 14, 2008)

We finally got down to $3.99 today.  Yay!!


----------



## Banker (Aug 15, 2008)

I paid 3.56 the other day at QT (Ouicktrip) and it was the same price across the street at Raceway.  Everywhere else around was about 3.69.  Then last night, QT was 3.54!!!  This was in Acworth, Ga


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here in  Tracy CA we are now paying $3.95. 

 PHIL


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2008)

reg gas $3.48 per gal and diesel $4.09 per gal; Portsmouth, Norfolk, Chesapeake,VA


----------



## M. Henley (Aug 15, 2008)

*Murray, KY*

Remains at $3.58/gallon regular in far western Kentucky.
:annoyed:


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 15, 2008)

I just paid less than $4 for DIESEL!
Saw Reg for $3.40 the other day in SC.


----------



## applegirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Gas today at Costco was $3.89 here in the SoCal desert.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 15, 2008)

Driving across I-80 again, cheapest gas in PA $3.49.  At home in Butler, PA $3.63, but arriving in New Rochelle, NY we found it to range from $4.29 to $3.89 today!  Crazy!  Hooray for Utah's governor, for once someone stands up to special interests!


----------



## bmccuske (Aug 15, 2008)

in the 3.60's in Laramie, WY


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Aug 17, 2008)

I never paid over $4.00 a gallon in NW NJ. It's down to about 3.65 a gallon now. I only drive 8 miles one way to work so the price of gas is not killing me too much.  I find the price of food is killing me more.

I'd really like to try to join Sam's Club but it's over a half hour drive and it's just me and the hubby so I wonder if it's really worth it considering the membership fee and gas cost.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 17, 2008)

We saw gas at 3.19 closer to downtown Houston on way home yesterday.  Too bad my car was full.


----------

